# making your own liquid M1T



## IronSlingah (Feb 14, 2004)

I copied this from another forum.



This is borrowed from designersupplements.com

How to make Oral Solutions from Powders!






Directions for Oral solutions:



Method 1 - Olive Oil Oral Solution 10mg/ml

(For M1T and M4AD only)

1gm M1T
96ml extra virgin olive oil
1ml *BA* 
2ml*BB* 
Heat for 10 min and let cool and you have a 10mg/ml solution. 




My question is what does BA and BB stand for?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 14, 2004)

Ok NVM about the first questions BA is Benzel Alchohol and BB is Benzel benzate.

I still have another question though. The website says you can dissolve M1T or M4AD powder into Bacardi 151 and it will give you a 10/mg a mL if you add one gram of MIT to 99mL of Bacardi 151. 

Does anyone see a problem with this or the best way to store this?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2004)

what is the point of this conversion?


----------



## firestorm (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh man!  Ya see what I mean Prince why I'm anti shit all the time?  People not having a clue playing garage Scientist.  I'm not talking about you IRon. I'm talking about people putting stuff out there about doing this at home.  It's very dangerous business if you don't know what the hell your doing.  My advise is just stay clear of such practices.   Take a look at Princes' Avitar,  he built himself taking M1T orally along with mucho hard work in the gym.   Follow those footsteps.   You need not play chemist bro.  It's not worth the risk.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Actually Fire, I have a lot of respect for Matt at DesignerSupps.  He sells many of his products like M1T and M1,4ADD in powder form and in pre-measured 1 gram amounts.  You do have to dissolve this powder into liquid and the instructions are given on his site to prepare the oral solution. He also sells it in pre-mixed oral solutions also.  This really isn't any different then the 1-test powder 1fast.com sells, except that Mike's 1-test is intended to be mixed into a topical gel, not a solution for oral delivery.

Iron, I have the same question as you.  They list three different methods, it would be nice to know if one method is preferred over another, and why.  I would email Matt at DesignerSupps to inquire.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 15, 2004)

PEG, bacardi or BA/BB doesnt matter, whichever is best available to you.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what is the point of this conversion?




For Injection... You think it'd hurt worse then jabbin regular 1-TEST ?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what is the point of this conversion?




Its kinda hard to measure out one hundreth of a gram for most people that arent cocaine dealers. Maybe you can afford those 200$ scales but i dont like to waste money. This way you can just take an average dropper suck up 1mL and then you have a 10mg serving of M1T without the mess of dealing with powders.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 15, 2004)

that isnt for injection..


----------



## plouffe (Feb 15, 2004)

oh.  Look familour to other liquid conversions i wa


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh man!  Ya see what I mean Prince why I'm anti shit all the time?  People not having a clue playing garage Scientist.  I'm not talking about you IRon. I'm talking about people putting stuff out there about doing this at home.  It's very dangerous business if you don't know what the hell your doing.  My advise is just stay clear of such practices.   Take a look at Princes' Avitar,  he built himself taking M1T orally along with mucho hard work in the gym.   Follow those footsteps.   You need not play chemist bro.  It's not worth the risk.



Sure you werent talking to me. Anyway thats why i take the time to reserch this shit before i put it into my body. I got this info off the designersupps website so hopefully they arent  "garage scientists"  i was just looking for feedback from  people that have used one of these 2 methods (especially the bacardi 151 method).


----------



## firestorm (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> Actually Fire, I have a lot of respect for Matt at DesignerSupps.  He sells many of his products like M1T and M1,4ADD in powder form and in pre-measured 1 gram amounts.  You do have to dissolve this powder into liquid and the instructions are given on his site to prepare the oral solution. He also sells it in pre-mixed oral solutions also.  This really isn't any different then the 1-test powder 1fast.com sells, except that Mike's 1-test is intended to be mixed into a topical gel, not a solution for oral delivery.
> 
> Iron, I have the same question as you.  They list three different methods, it would be nice to know if one method is preferred over another, and why.  I would email Matt at DesignerSupps to inquire.



Hold on Dawg,,, I may have jumped to an incorrect conclusion,  I was under the impression that it was for INJECTING which I think is INSANE!!!  For Oral consumption,, I see no problem with it at all either!  Mike at 1fast I believe sells powders in bulk also.  I don't know if it's to make your own capsules or liquid as you just stated.  I didn't see any directions on his site as what to do  with those bulk powders.
My appologies for jumping to the wrong conclusion.  I had that finaject in my head bro.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> Sure you werent talking to me. Anyway thats why i take the time to reserch this shit before i put it into my body. I got this info off the designersupps website so hopefully they arent  "garage scientists"  i was just looking for feedback from  people that have used one of these 2 methods (especially the bacardi 151 method).




Same goes for you as I stated in previous post. if you meant for oral consumption then I was off base and appologize.  I just hope your not contimplating injecting this stuff man.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Same goes for you as I stated in previous post. if you meant for oral consumption then I was off base and appologize.  I just hope your not contimplating injecting this stuff man.



Of course not i didnt even think about saying that it wasnt for injection becuase i thougt that would be obvious since ive never heard anything about anybody injecting M1T.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 15, 2004)

Well that is a sigh of relief Iron. I'm very happy to hear that.  If you look at ABOVE POSTS by Plouffe, it apparently isn't as far fetched as you and I would seem.  Believe me, if there is a way to abuse something someone will find the way.  And people wonder why everything keeps getting banned.  Anyway, my apologies to you for assuming the worst.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well that is a sigh of relief Iron. I'm very happy to hear that.  If you look at ABOVE POSTS by Plouffe, it apparently isn't as far fetched as you and I would seem.  Believe me, if there is a way to abuse something someone will find the way.  And people wonder why everything keeps getting banned.  Anyway, my apologies to you for assuming the worst.



its cool...i was wondering why i was takin so much heat for posting how to make M1T powder into a liquid.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 15, 2004)

Honestly it wasn't all directed towards you my friend.  It was really an ongoing discussion Prince and I have had over the past year. 
 You see I have been branded as being Anti Steroid.  Which isn't really factual.  I'm Anti-ABUSE not USE mainly.  I'm also anti- kids under 21 using them, anti- people using them before putting in some real work by  developing to their natural potential 1st.  I feel that because it is easy to get for many, they are relied on much to often.  IN short, people looking for the quick and easy way and that disturbes the hell out of me.  I see guys at the gym that have absolutely NO idea how to even perform a squat correctly and they are talking about taking roids!  I mean come on damnit,  learn how to freeken lift 1st will ya????    You see where I'm coming from?   
Guys that have been in the game for awhile, know how to train correctly, have knowledge of steroids and have a good natural base,, I do not condemn for using steroids.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with that... But no one is patient?  Including myself.. ha


----------



## ZECH (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what is the point of this conversion?


You can buy bulk powder and not have to worry about capping or pressing tabs. Just another oral method.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> I agree with that... But no one is patient?  Including myself.. ha



Plouffe, I'm using your post as example my friend but not necessarily you as an individual.  You appear to have a good understanding of things including training.  My thoughts are directed more towards the newbies to weight training that just want to be big in 6 months and willing to do anything to get there.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You can buy bulk powder and not have to worry about capping or pressing tabs. Just another oral method.



Like I said, oral is good and I have no problems with making your own capsules.  But stuff your making at home and injecting is dangerous as all hell.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2004)

Only if you don't know how to weigh amounts correctly............


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Plouffe, I'm using your post as example my friend but not necessarily you as an individual.  You appear to have a good understanding of things including training.  My thoughts are directed more towards the newbies to weight training that just want to be big in 6 months and willing to do anything to get there.




Yeah I understand that... Basically when I started getting serious into training I did as much research as I could. Alot of kids are so fucking ignorant it's sickning. Example:

Me : Hey Chris, you been liftin bro.
Chris : Yeah, you still taking that protien.
Me : Yeah, why don't you start taking Whey man, it works decent.
Chris : Yeah right man, I'm all natural...

 

I continued to ask him if he ever drank a glass of milk or eatin a chicken breast. There is only about 5 kids in my school that actually know what there doing. Kinda pathetic, but it don't bother me really. Well sorta when they tell me that I'm gonna overdose on creatine.  Oh well.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

HAHAHAHA  OH MAN THAT IS FUNNY PLOU!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Only if you don't know how to weigh amounts correctly............



What about contaminants?  I just think it's best mixed in a lab.  A very clean lab with guys in white coats, rubber gloves and face masks.  lol
There are guys here that can't cook a steak and they are mixing crap to shoot into their bodies?  huuhuuu  not good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2004)

I agree with my Jersey bro.  When injecting, being sterile is a big issue.  You are injecting this stuff deep into your body.  Any slight contamination and you risk major infection.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm sure DG was aware of that but forgot to mention it.  He's a cop so I'm certain he knew.  right DG???  lol


----------



## ZECH (Feb 22, 2004)

You need to make sure you clean everything good with alcohol first!


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

You know that DG, I know that, several people in here know it too but you know some of these young kids know better and won't even think twice about rinsing the test tubes or what have you in the kitchen sink and considering that cleaned.  lol   Some probably wouldn't even think to do that.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah you're probably right.................


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 23, 2004)

Seriously though, what would be the point of injecting or using a topical for a methylated compound anyway?  Is the point of a meth compound to bypass the liver?


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> Seriously though, what would be the point of injecting or using a topical for a methylated compound anyway?  Is the point of a meth compound to bypass the liver?




GGGggggrrrr for the last time this is not for injection.


----------



## prolangtum (Feb 24, 2004)

i guess some people do not understand how minute 10mgs is, and you cannot accurately measure the powder with some sort of scoop, therefore, you must suspend it in an oral solution.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2004)

Take a look at 500mg Tylenol or 380mg aspirin, and that is WITH binders, 10mg is minute.


----------

